# mozilla crash

## felt

pessoal,

sempre que eu clico na text box do mozilla onde se escreve a url, ele trava... e trava o sistema todo... o teclado para de responder..

alguem tem alguma ideia doq possa ser? sera q eu compilei com flags inapropriados? 

desde ja, valeu!

----------

## nafre

 *felt wrote:*   

> pessoal,
> 
> sempre que eu clico na text box do mozilla onde se escreve a url, ele trava... e trava o sistema todo... o teclado para de responder..
> 
> alguem tem alguma ideia doq possa ser? sera q eu compilei com flags inapropriados? 
> ...

 

aqui também tem vezes que acontece isto acho que é uma questão de memória  :Smile: 

ou algo assim.

mais basta abrir uma shel para que volte ao normal  :Exclamation: 

----------

## felt

o pior eh que nem isso e possivel

o teclado para de responder...

----------

## nafre

e nao volta mais?

----------

## felt

cara..

fica um tempo sem responder nada

mas eu nunca cheguei a esperar nem 2 mins

se volta dps eu nao sei.. vou ate ver se volta dps de u tempo maior

o problema eh q nao da nem pra usar o mozilla =(

sempre q eu quiser digitar url vai travar? 

qual outro browser eu poderia instalar?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *felt wrote:*   

> pessoal,
> 
> sempre que eu clico na text box do mozilla onde se escreve a url, ele trava... e trava o sistema todo... o teclado para de responder..
> 
> alguem tem alguma ideia doq possa ser? sera q eu compilei com flags inapropriados? 
> ...

 

Qual versão do Mozilla? Quais CFLAGS você usou? Sim, é provável que ele tenha sido compilado com CFLAGS inadequadas (embora os ebuilds filtrem elas, quando conhecidas). Se for um "hard-crash" também é provável que seja um problema de hardware.

----------

## leandro

quais são as especificações da sua máquina?  :Smile: 

----------

## felt

minhas flags

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=athlon-tbird -funroll-loops -pipe"
```

eu to rodando um duron 700 com 128 de ram

[/quote]

----------

## Festrati

eu tive esse problema uma vez...

descobri que era a o drive da nvidia quando habilitava para trabalhar o AGP da minha placa...

não estou falando que é isso,até mesmo que nem sei se sua placa é nvidia, mais apenas pra vc analisar direito, pois poderá ser algum arquivo de configuração do X

por via das duvidas caso tenha colocado alguma configuração a mais no X

verifique dentro do /proc

host-bridge

e tem mais cuidado com a bios da motherboard ela tem uam opções de aceleração que crash em algumas coisas ok...

----------

## fernandotcl

E para "destravar", tente "Ctrl + Print Screen + R" e em seguida "Alt + F2" para logar em outro terminal e "matar" o X à partir dele.

----------

## felt

como eu faco pra saber se eh um hard crash?

a minha placa nao eh nvidia..

----------

## AngusYoung

 *felt wrote:*   

> como eu faco pra saber se eh um hard crash?
> 
> a minha placa nao eh nvidia..

 

Se você não consegue pingar na máquina, nenhuma tecla funciona (nem caps/num-lock) ... isso é um "hard crash".

----------

## felt

poxa.. entao eh um hard crash

sera q eu preciso de mais memoria?

ou de alguma config especial de kernel? sei la hehe..

----------

## fernandotcl

Nunca ouvi falar de travamento do kernel no mozilla  :Very Happy: . Se for só ele que trava e você usa outros aplicativos que usam o mesmo tk que não têm problema, então dificilmente vai ser um problema no kernel, eu acho.

Problema de falta de memória também é difícil. Você tem 128mb de ram, e deve ter uns 256mb de swap, certo? Para sua memória ir pro espaço, você precisa acabar com a ram, a swap, e se eu não me engano, em casos de emergência, o kernel cria arquivos de swap temporários nas partições montadas. Dificilmente você ficará sem memória alguma. Mas em todo caso verifique quanta memória está em uso antes de executar o mozilla.

Outra dica é executar o mozilla à partir de um terminal e checar mensagens de erro, ou então logar essas mensagens sem se preocupar em checar o stdout.

```
mozilla > ~/mozilla.log &
```

Se você estiver usando um ambiente pesado, como KDE ou Gnome (KDE em especial, já que duas bibliotecas serão carregadas), sua memória vai pro espaço mesmo  :Very Happy: , então teste também um ambiente mais leve, como um commonbox ou o XFce.

----------

## felt

ja fiz isso e nada foi escrito no arquivo....

----------

## fernandotcl

 *felt wrote:*   

> ja fiz isso e nada foi escrito no arquivo....

 

Então o nem Mozilla nem a gtk não está gerando erros (o que não exclui a possibilidade de erros existirem não não serem notificados).

Já tentou recompilar o Mozilla? Você tem swap? Sabe se o Firefox funciona?

----------

## felt

ja recompilei o mozilla .. sem flags.. continua travando

tenho 256m de swap

firefox (eu baixei o binario) tb trava

mto doido..

eu nao faco ideia doq seja

----------

## fernandotcl

 *felt wrote:*   

> ja recompilei o mozilla .. sem flags.. continua travando
> 
> tenho 256m de swap
> 
> firefox (eu baixei o binario) tb trava
> ...

 

Isso é realmente estranho. Será um problema na gtk? Você já tentou recompilá-la?

----------

## felt

eu posso tentar..

as outras aplicacoes que usam gtk estao funcionando ok.. de qq forma eu vo tentar..

valeu ae pela ajuda..

----------

## humpback

Isso parece mais problema de hardware. Instale o memtest86 e corra para ver se ele detecta alguma coisa.

----------

## felt

fiz isso tb...

nenhum erro de hardware...

----------

## nafre

No meuc caso achop que foi problema de memoria, mais ja ta tudo resolvido  :Smile: 

----------

